# 1911 Shopping - Lets hear opinions



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes...I'm a Glock & HK man ! LOL But...gunna add a little sumptin different to the stable. Man.....decisions,decisions..LOL Ok, here's what I don't want....NO 5" models, Citadels,Armscor-RIA,or Remmys.Want 4"-4.25" barrel length,commander size,aluminum/scandium frame ( possible roundbutt frame ),front strap stippling/serrations/checkering.Price range $800-$1300.Alot of choices..LOL.Gun will be used as carry aswell as some IDPA at times.Looking for reliability ( if there's such a thing in a 1911...j/k )not prettiness ( I don't baby my guns...they are tools )
FWIW...I used to have a Springfield SS Champion many years ago....wasn't impressed.If money wasn't an option, I would by a Nighthawk Custom 

Let's hear some opinions.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Sig or Springfield.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

jamisjockey said:


> Sig or Springfield.


Have heard of a few problems, can't remember if it was Sig or Smith, w/ the extractor pins working their was out.Anyone have any experiance w/ that ? Sig seems like a good bang for the buck ! One that I really have my eye on is the STI line up.Have read good things...plus lifetime warranty and excellent customer service.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

I've got a Sig tacops with the threaded barrel and it's the best pistol I have ever shot. I shoot cheap brass through it and havent had a failure yet. I know there's a lot of diehard 1911 guys out there who will bash the rail and the external ejector but if you're looking for a "tool" that goes bang everytime you pull the trigger mine hasn't let me down yet. Also got a chip Mccormick 10 rd mag for it, works great. The trigger on the Tacops is like a custom trigger, never shot a pistol with such a smooth trigger pull. I love it, might never buy another pistol.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Fordzilla06 said:


> I've got a Sig tacops with the threaded barrel and it's the best pistol I have ever shot. I shoot cheap brass through it and havent had a failure yet. I know there's a lot of diehard 1911 guys out there who will bash the rail and the external ejector but if you're looking for a "tool" that goes bang everytime you pull the trigger mine hasn't let me down yet. Also got a chip Mccormick 10 rd mag for it, works great. The trigger on the Tacops is like a custom trigger, never shot a pistol with such a smooth trigger pull. I love it, might never buy another pistol.


Hhmmmm...would also like the ability to get/have a extra threaded barrel for a Osprey 45.Dang I'm asking for alot...LOL


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Im telling you the Sig Tacops with the threaded barrel, thats what I got and I just ordered my Osprey. I paid $995 for my Sig and you wont be disappointed


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

My g/f bought me a SIG 1911 Scorpion a couple of years ago, it's the finest 1911 I've ever held or shot. I got a few extra magazines from SIG, went to the range and put over 300 rounds through it the first time right out of the box, and it was perfect. I'm seriously thinking about getting another, and I'm a Glock lover from their beginning. The SIG is well made, smooth, works as it should with no problems. It's hard to ask for more than that.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Kimber makes enough different models that one of them should fill your needs...and all models are great ....


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

I love my Kimber CDP. Only complaints are that a stainless silver pistol costing around $1,000 should come with at least a couple stainless magazines (mine came with one blued steel mag) and should not come with a plastic main spring housing. I changed mine out for a stainless one with a small magazine funnel.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If you want near match gun accuracy from the factory at reasonable prices, look at the Springfield Range Officer or Remington R1 Enhanced. Both can do 3-4" 50yd groups that companies like Les Baer charge $2K for (in a much better finished package though). If you want slightly less accuracy (4-6"@50) but prettier, SW E series, Ruger SR1911 for a hundred to 150 more. Go $100 - 200 more into Kimber/Colt/Sig territory and you get better quality still, but no better accuracy than you can get from the Range Officer and Remington. I speak from first hand experience owning all above mentioned and shooting them regularly with RWS match ammo and my handloads on the Austin rifle club Bullseye pistol range and having access to a Ransom Rest. PS, I don't have a Baer but that is what they guarantee accuracy wise. I do own a Rock River custom built wadgun for the same price range as the Baer that is even tighter at 50 yds with handloads. If my focus were quality for the money payed, Sig or Remington hands down.


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

Remington R1 Stainless Steel - nice crisp trigger pull, a little over 4 pounds, wood grip, all parts made by Remington in house. Comes with plastic case, two stainless magazines, tool for disassembly, and owners manual. Not terribly expensive. Excellent reviews from every magazine I have read. Only thing they complain about is the small safety - not terribly bad, I don't have a problem with it - just something to consider when and if you have to get into action quickly. It does not like some of the hard cast bullets I reloaded for it, they may have been a little to large to chamber correctly. It does great with Berry's, and chews up everything else in the 230gr. range. First shot out of the box I was expecting about 7lb. Pull, and it went off crisply at 4-1/2. SWWEEEETTT shooting pistol and easy on the eyes - if you like stainless and wood!


----------



## tladams123 (Mar 22, 2011)

I love my Kimber, just haven't put enough rounds through it lately. Really would like to pick up some stainless mags for it.


----------



## rdtfishn (Sep 14, 2012)

I've got a Para 14-45... I love it, didn't break the bank, feels good to shoot (after I put AlumaTec grips on it), down side is that it is heavy. I carry an XD 40 so it's more of a toy for me. I've also heard GREAT things on the Ruger SS 1911's. 


Tight lines


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

*Sig*

Well...really got my eye on the Scorpion Carry TB and the Nightmare Fastback Carry.Alot of gun for the money.Not aluminum framed but, I can live w/ that.LOL


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I know you said you werent impressed with Springfield but their warranty and service is tops. My next 1911 will probably be a springfield just to go with my springfield rifle. Right now I have the regent R100 and it is probably the cheapest 1911 someone can buy brand new at $499. It works just fine for me so far. 

what about a used les bear or is a used one still in the $2500 or more range?


----------



## ccamp_fx (Jan 18, 2007)

Kimber Super Carry Pro.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> I know you said you werent impressed with Springfield but their warranty and service is tops. My next 1911 will probably be a springfield just to go with my springfield rifle. Right now I have the regent R100 and it is probably the cheapest 1911 someone can buy brand new at $499. It works just fine for me so far.
> 
> what about a used les bear or is a used one still in the $2500 or more range?


Not gonna spend $2500 on just a pistol...at this point in time.I can spend that on a pistol AND a can !If I was gunna spend that, I might as well spend $3,500 on a Nighthawk Custom and be done.


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Kimber is the only way to go. IMO


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a Nightmare Fastback Carry and love it. I also have a Springfiels XDS although not a 1911 it is a awesome .45 for carry.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

colt defender, new agent or commander. they come with 2 clips and most times ss


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Look at STI..


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, had my local LGS ( Extreme Guns & Ammo ) order me a Sig Sauer Scorpion Carry TB.  And the wait continues.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I don't think that you will be disappointed. My brother just bought the 5" version of your choice and it is very nice. I have owned many 1911s and you can tell the quality quickly. It is still very tight as one would expect with a new quality 1911, but already shoots extremely well. No issues at all. This is his first 1911. I told him they just keep getting better the more you shoot them.

Now I may have to get another. Oh well. Investing in precious metal.

Shallow


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

http://forums.officer.com/t129957/


----------



## zeos386sx (Oct 25, 2006)

JimG said:


> Look at STI..


yep, based on the op's description a spartan 4 would be great.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

My next 1911 will be an STI. Texas made (except the Spartan, those frames are made in the Phillipines).


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

STI ranger would be a fine choice


----------



## mdecatur87 (Sep 11, 2010)

Smith and wesson e series


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Wilson Combat


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Javadrinker said:


> Wilson Combat


I have a Wilson Combat 45 for sale if anybody is interested.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I am a big VALUE guy, who likes to add on to things

So I look at base models of just about everything, as I hate to pay for something I have no use for....

So, when I got my 1911 I shopped hard .... I ended up getting the Desert Eagle (made in Isreal) ... over the Kimber's and Ruger, and so on ....

I got the 5" model - it had the beaver tail, hammer, and trigger that I was going to add ....

*I shoot alot!* .... 2K round just this past 3 weeks

I have replaced a few parts to Ed brown and wilson .... but for the most part it's solid (extractor, springs, so on)

Reason I talk about the Desert Eagle is they make a compact
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=329200813


It's worth looking in too .... I keep mine in the turck (safe in console) when not on me, so if it gets stolen it's a managable loss ... but I would be bummed ....

Pic of hostage shooting under high stressed yelling after sprinting 15 yards
with 1911

Very well made, great trigger, one of the better values for a true shooter


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Well, had my local LGS ( Extreme Guns & Ammo ) order me a Sig Sauer Scorpion Carry TB.  And the wait continues.


Although I have the Sig ordered, If anyone knows where there is a STI Spartan in the Southwest Houston/Sugarland area that I can put my hands on.....let me know....PLEASE.  Gunna add 2 , 1911's to the stable.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

*R1 in the stable*

Well went and got a R1 Enhanced to shoot the CDP class in IDPA.I know, I know...LOL...I said no Remys....couldn't resist it.LOL I ran 150 rnds thru her this evening w/ factory mags,Colt mags and 10rnd Chip McCormick mags......ZERO issues.  While the slide to frame fit is not real tight...it is smooth.Trigger is good and the grips and sights suite me well.Getting used to a different platform will take a few rounds. LOL Still can't wait for my Sig Scorpion to get here ! Here's a few pics.Target is 10 yds draw and fire semi fast...circle is about 1.50" diameter.


----------



## TrevorC (Feb 18, 2013)

Para GI Expert 1911 .45 ACP.....248/250 on my CHL shooting test never having shot a handgun before, only rifles.

I've shot about 1k rounds through it so far, and it's my only handgun. Nothing but good things for this gun, except shooting blazer brass ammo, it's the dirtiest inaccurate ammo ever.

Winchester 230gr ball or federal only.


Sent from my iPhone 4S on AT&T 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## lairdoglencairn (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone have any opinions on the Ruger SR1911?


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

you will through the R1 away when the Sig arrives!


Still can't wait for my Sig Scorpion to get here !


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

lairdoglencairn said:


> Anyone have any opinions on the Ruger SR1911?


I bought one when they first came out. It's well made, quality parts and machining on mine. But it is not as accurate as either my old Kimber Custom Target or my few month old Remington R1 Enhanced. The Ruger is looser in the slide to frame fit and bushing fit than is the Remington. The Ruger is still as good if not better than 80% of the other 1911's out there and I have picked up others that are much tighter than mine is. I would not hesitate to buy one again.


----------



## Bohemio (Sep 13, 2006)

colt


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

IMHO....Looked at a bunch of Colts.....overpriced for the features you get......your just paying for a name.


----------

